
Forwarding email is a crime, Jerry Falwell Jr. says after leaks to media - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/forwarding-email-is-a-crime-jerry-falwell-jr-says-after-leaks-to-media/
======
AdmiralAsshat
This position is laughable to pretty much anyone with common sense, and yet
there are a good number of large companies that would support his position in
court, if only because they'd really like that "If you are not the intended
recipient of this message, please notify the sender immediately, and delete
the message and any attachments." tagline in emails to be proven legally-
binding in court.

------
bediger4000
I don't think this is true. I've forwarded lots and lots of emails, and I've
never even come close to getting charged.

Is this true, or is Jerry Falwell Jr just doing some 3rd grade playground
style bluffing?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Jerry Falwell Jr is not a judge. (He's not even a lawyer, so far as I know.)

He's made a claim. That's all it is. Even if he claimed it in a court filing,
it's still just a claim.

Also note that, even if his claim is true, it only applies to the one who
forwarded it. It doesn't apply to the one forwarded _to_ , such as the media.
It also doesn't apply to the media publishing what was forwarded to them.

